# Homage to my past



## 480sparky (Jan 31, 2014)

Having developed all sorts of film (Plus-X, Tri-X, color negs,  Ektachrome) back in the 70s and 80s, I decided to 'get back in to'  developing film.  I purchased a Nikon FM2n a couple years ago as I have  several lenses that will work on it.  Today, I took the next step, and  got all the goodies needed to develop black & white film.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 31, 2014)

Sparky, is that all you need to develop with? Well, if all you are going to do is scan them to digital?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 31, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Sparky, is that all you need to develop with? Well, if all you are going to do is scan them to digital?



I need to get some measuring cups, and that's about all you really need.  I plan on scanning in the negs, and if anything just happens to be print-worthy I'll send the neg to a lab.

For others who are wonding:

Timer: Smartphone app
Dark bag: Bathroom with no window.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 31, 2014)

hmmm, very interesting. I just got a Fuji film camera and a Canon AE-1 just this month and I have b&w in the Fuji right now.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 31, 2014)

I have no plans to get into printing the actual negatives as I have no place for a darkroom proper.  But developing the film takes but only time.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 31, 2014)

I just googled it and found a very nice article on how to do it. I have seen it done before but forgot how simple that part was.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice shooting iron! Look forward to the results.


----------



## terri (Jan 31, 2014)

ronlane said:


> I just googled it and found a very nice article on how to do it. I have seen it done before but forgot how simple that part was.



It's silly-easy.   I've seen recipes for casseroles that required more steps!      It's nice to measure out the developer and fix in advance, so you only have to reach out and pour while you work.   Once you have your negatives in hand, for pennies (!) you wonder what all the fuss is about.    Go for it!  

Sparky, it all looks great!   I prefer the plastic reels, but it's all about what we get used to.   Excited to see your results!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 31, 2014)

480sparky said:


> I have no plans to get into printing the actual negatives as I have no place for a darkroom proper.  But developing the film takes but only time.



I have found that too much time in the digital darkroom results in enlargers becoming jealous and acting badly....


----------



## vimwiz (Jan 31, 2014)

YES. ilford chemicals are the best

I use basically the same chemicals

Ilfostop and the rapid fixer, except i use LD29 rather than DD-X developer.

Very cheap to do at home - though my T90 rewinds the film automatically all the way in which is a pain for me.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lookin' good Sparky! It gets in your blood.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, where is the picture of *the dark *needed to load the film? Even with the modern "daylight film developing tank", you need darkness! Total darkness!


----------



## vimwiz (Jan 31, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Well, where is the picture of *the dark *needed to load the film? Even with the modern "daylight film developing tank", you need darkness! Total darkness!



Changing bag maybe ? (i hate those things)

Also not a fan of the metal tank in it - I found it kept scratching my emulsion, so I got a plastic one.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 31, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Well, where is the picture of *the dark *needed to load the film? .........


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice darkroom!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 31, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Well, where is the picture of *the dark *needed to load the film? .........


*
WOOOP! WOOP!!! Der it is!!!!*


----------



## ronlane (Jan 31, 2014)

That's a sweet darkroom. But I think I saw a pin hole in one of your shots (couldn't be dust on the sensor, lol).


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 31, 2014)

Actually, those are photos I took at last years' Super Bowl.


----------



## Infidel (Jan 31, 2014)

Derrel said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...





480sparky said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Well, where is the picture of *the dark *needed to load the film? .........



Derrel, not everything looks better in portrait orientation...there is a time and place for landscape. I think this image speaks for itself.

Sparky, it would be helpful to number your images...thanks.


----------



## Jamesaz (Feb 1, 2014)

People, please try to remember to pull the dark slide


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Feb 1, 2014)

That Infidel guy has actually been paying attention for the last few years...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2014)

Jamesaz said:


> People, please try to remember to pull the dark slide
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

















Infidel said:


> Sparky, it would be helpful to number your images...thanks.



I did.......... I held up a notepad in the corner of each frame when I shot them.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2014)

Bwahahahahahaha!  Mixing chemicals now!  My evil plan to dominate the universe has begun!


----------



## annamaria (Feb 1, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Bwahahahahahaha!  Mixing chemicals now!  My evil plan to dominate the universe has begun!



You are too funny!! How come all I see is all black filled squares?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Bwahahahahahaha!  Mixing chemicals now!  My evil plan to dominate the universe has begun!
> ...



Get used to the dark, sweetie.  Once I take over, that's all you will ever know!


j/k........ black filled squares are 'the dark' Darrell asked about in post 12.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 1, 2014)

DD-x is a great developer but you have to get some Rodinal and try stand developing you can have 3 beers while it stands


----------



## unpopular (Feb 1, 2014)

Jamesaz said:


> People, please try to remember to pull the dark slide




nothing like spending an hour setting up a shot, correcting perspective only to look down three minutes into the exposure and realizing that you forgot to remove the f*cking dark slide!

I literally just gave up on that shot and just went home fuming.


----------



## annamaria (Feb 1, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Get used to the dark, sweetie.  Once I take over, that's all you will ever know!   j/k........ black filled squares are 'the dark' Darrell asked about in post 12.



Hahahaha.  Ah ok I get it ;-)


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2014)

Mixed chemicals this morning, and took a stroll around the (snowy) neighborhood this afternoon with the Fm2n and a 28-300 AF-D.

Just hung up the first 24x roll to dry.  I make the classic mistake of not getting the film into the spool correctly and ruined the last two shots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  In a couple hours, I'll see if anything is worth posting.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## gsgary (Feb 2, 2014)

More fun than digital

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## unpopular (Feb 4, 2014)

more involved anyway...


----------



## JoL (Feb 4, 2014)

Awesome, I'm just getting started with film processing as well! Equipment is really affordable on ebay, so I just went all the way and built up a makeshift darkroom in my tiny bathroom. I couldn't move at all in there, but I made my first print two days ago! Just a crappy test shot, but it was exciting to go through the complete analogue workflow!
I hope you're having as much fun as I have!


----------

